
Show HN: WinMerge for synching SQL Servers to version-controlled scripts - drizin
http://servantt.com/?hn
======
drizin
Servantt is the WinMerge for comparing SQL Server Databases to Version-
Controlled Scripts.

It allows you to:

    
    
      - Reverse-engineer your Database objects into a standard 
        and logical structure in file system
      - Compare Database objects to the Scripts folder
      - Differences can be either applied to the Database (updating objects) 
        or to the Scripts. 
      - In a single click you can launch WinMerge 
        and easily compare the Scripts to the Database
    

It supports and encourages best-practices in software development:

    
    
      - Keeping Database objects under version-control
      - Removing access rights from developers
        on production environments
      - DBA review of changes in procedures/views for performance 
        bottlenecks and naming standards
      - Naming objects using fully qualified identifiers 
        and correct delimiters
    

Any suggestions (or criticisms) are welcome.

